# RISOLTO-Problemi di grafica in Konsole4.3.1-r1 con monospace

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho da poco installato kde4 su un portatile ed ho notato uno strano problema di grafica in konsole:

LINK1.

Come potete vedere da questa immagine le parole vengono mozzate, anche se in realtà ci sono.

Invece di scrivere qalculate-kde mostra qalculate-k[e un pezzettino di d].

Premetto che questo problema non ce l'ho su un'altra installazione di KDE sempre su distro a 64 bit.

Guardate anche la scritta "cmd" sottostante al qalculate-kde. Anch'essa storpiata.

Come potete vedere dalla seconda immagine invece, selezionando la parola, piano piano viene visualizzata.

Non riesco a capire cosa possa essere.

Qualcuno ha un'idea?

----------

## Apetrini

Dovrebbe essere un problema di font.

Dovresti anche avere il cursore del testo "che prende piu spazzi"...

L'ho avuto anch'io, ma non ricordo come ho risolto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, ho un problema anche con il cursore effettivamente.

 :Sad: 

----------

## noice

prova se con un font monospace da' lo stesso problema

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà questo problema lo da solo con monospace!

(L'ho scoperto ora)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto il problema da quando ho abilitato KMS per la scheda intel.

----------

